# Image Maps, Hotspots & Javascript



## merdesign (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

neu hier, deshalb erstmal: schön, dass es dieses Forum gibt!  Ich habe nämlich, als kompletter Anfänger, ein großes (für Euch wahrscheinlich kleines) Anliegen:

Meine Seite http://www.merdesign.org dient zu Bewerbungszwecken. Das einzige, was noch fehlt (und damit eigentlich der Hauptbestandteil der ganzen Seite), sind die Bilder, die durch Klicken auf die kleinen Thumbnails jeweils in einem Extra-Fenster ohne Rahmen (Fenstergröße erstmal egal) geöffnet werden können, entweder durch Klick oder Roll-over. Das Script für solche Geschichten habe ich schon irgendwo gefunden, es gilt aber nur für einzeln in ein HTML Dokument eingebaute Thumbs (kleine JPEGS) - mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich auf meiner Seite mit Hotspots (also image mapping) arbeite, weil ich das Bild nicht in x-Bestandteile zerlegen wollte (und es zudem alles nicht waagerecht ist). Es ist also ein einziges JPEG, das ich mit Hotspots überzogen habe  :roll: 
Wie kann ich jetzt ein Javascript in diese einzelnen Imagemaps einbauen, das den User dazu befähigt, auf das Thumbnail zu klicken, so dass sich ein kleines Fenster mit der vergrößerten Version von dem Thumbnailbild öffnet, zur detaillierteren Ansicht?

Vielen vielen Dank für Antworten!
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben...


----------



## merdesign (5. Mrz 2005)

oops :autsch:  :lol:


----------

